# Reversing Stiles and Rails



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Some mistakes are tough to swallow…. I just made 2 very nice teak shaker style cabinet doors, which were slightly rectangular.
Upon glue-up I realized that I made them "wrong" in that my RAILS are the long sections, and my STILES the shorter of the 2….. It's actually appealing to the eye because they are rectangular and mount horizontally…
Structurally… any issues I should consider?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

No structural issues whatsoever.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

As we say in the IT space, it's not a bug it's a *feature*.

If it looks good run with it and you shouldn't have any issues in strength


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

> As we say in the IT space, it s not a bug it s a *feature*.
> 
> If it looks good run with it and you shouldn t have any issues in strength
> 
> - MikeDS


exactly what I'll tell the wife IF she even notices… I'm actually planning to keep my mouth shut and see if anyone ever notices.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I made a "copycat" piece from one of those DIY girls that my wife follows on social media. I told her that the rails and stiles were wrong in the photos that she showed me, before i agreed to build it. She said she didn't care, she liked the way it looks, so i built it how she wanted. Sometimes "tradition" doesn't mean necessary or better.


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

> No structural issues whatsoever.
> 
> - Rich


 +1


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

More than likely you're going to be the only one who notices it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Some mistakes are tough to swallow…. I just made 2 very nice teak shaker style cabinet doors, which were slightly rectangular.
> Upon glue-up I realized that I made them "wrong" in that my RAILS are the long sections, and my STILES the shorter of the 2….. It s actually appealing to the eye because they are rectangular and mount horizontally…
> Structurally… any issues I should consider?
> 
> - Blackfin29


How about post a photo? We like project picture.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

> - Blackfin29
> How about post a photo? We like project picture.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Here they are NOT yet glued up… Slightly rectangular but will be mounted such that the rails will be the longer piece over the stiles…
Also included are some King Starboard (PVC) flybridge helm seat armrests… I have replicated them in Teak. Pompanette wanted around $800 for these…. A board foot of teak later, and I have more robust ones than the factory.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Crap these photos are sideways… grrrrr… anyways imagine one rotation clockwise to put the rails in perspective.


----------



## HerringImpaired (Mar 13, 2019)

I was about to say, they look "Right" to me… LOL!


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Yeah the photos don't highlight my issue…lol.. usually a picture is worth a thousand words, not these.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

The rails and stiles ain't reversed, the pics are sideways!

M


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

In our 2018 Minnie Winnie motorhome they are reversed on all of the doors that have longer vertical dimension than horizontal. Drawers and wide doors are correct. They are like this in all Minnie Winnie motorhomes that we looked at.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

> In our 2018 Minnie Winnie motorhome they are reversed on all of the doors that have longer vertical dimension than horizontal. Drawers and wide doors are correct. They are like this in all Minnie Winnie motorhomes that we looked at.
> 
> - hotbyte


Frankly it would seem to make sense that way… you want the longer "run" of wood being pulled open and shut I'd say… but who the hell am i


----------



## Heyoka (Oct 21, 2018)

Styles, rails…who cares. here is a drawing of the drawers and doors in the RV trailer I'm building:


----------



## Heyoka (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

As stated, doesn't really matter at all (nice work BTW 8^)

Conventional construction probably considers that the end grain is only visible from above/below and typically the full length edge goes with the longest axis.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

> As stated, doesn t really matter at all (nice work BTW 8^)
> 
> Conventional construction probably considers that the end grain is only visible from above/below and typically the full length edge goes with the longest axis.
> 
> - splintergroup


ahhhh yes I bet it is about the "end grain" being exposed….


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

*ahhhh yes I bet it is about the "end grain" being exposed….*

That the way I see it….....mostly.

A quick trip to a kitchen center or furniture store will show the norm.


----------

